# Well, now I'm questioning my sanity.......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I left Colorado for Ft. Worth yesterday morning (driving)at 6 a.m. and the temperature in Colorado was 66 degrees. As I drove through northwest Texas, the temperature started rising. This was the temperature at around 2:30p.m. and it stayed that high for almost an hour and a half....









Got to the daughter's house last evening around 7:30 p.m. and the temp was still 101. Now I know why I moved to Colorado. We're hot but nothing like this. Colorado for the most part (like AZ) has very low humidity. I whine when our humidity gets around 20%. More later, I'm off to Cheaper-Than-Dirt for a stock up supply while I'm here. Saves on shipping.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

We've had triple digital heat here for the last month. I'll be so very glad when it starts to cool off. You have no idea how much ammo I've stayed inside and loaded, but its going to take me a very long time to shoot it all.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I am ready for fall/winter. The heat is horrible.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

ill. 113..... I would have turned around and went home at 90. LOL Don't melt and drink lots of water!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I want 65 with 20%..... to be exact.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

69 10%.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL It is a slow night......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stay cool Mike as that'll sneak up on you quick. The dry heat will fry you just as fast SG. I'm not a big fan of the heat. When I was in the Persian Gulf daytime temps would hit 130 degrees ! Didn't matter if it was dry or not it was HOT ! Have fun Mike and happy shopping !!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Our heat is a mixture of dry and wet if it is raining it is wet, if it is snowing it is dry and wet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Shave your entire body Mike...That always helps with humidity. That'll also send amessage directly to your brain that says "dang i am crazy"........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Something tells me that your brain has received that message a few times and it ain't sticking.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Be careful with that razor SG......


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I sure hope you guys out west get some rain soon. We are getting it every week. Am mowing the grass every 4 days, and it needs it. Its been hot too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We've been getting some, it just rained a little four days in a row at the cabin, the accumulation wasn't that much but the grasses are green. The problem now is rain on the burnt areas, if it rains to much all the ash and topsoil get washed out and end up killing any fish when it reaches any water source.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I sure hope things work out for yall. I know its been a bad deal so far.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Hey!!!..... this is a great idea!!!! I'm going to try it and post pics when I'm done!!


 No pictures please!!!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

give me -10 70% with 2 foot of snow on the ground and i will be happy


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That can be arranged! Ask Ed. All you have to do is plant sunflowers! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Hey!!!..... this is a great idea!!!! I'm going to try it and post pics when I'm done!!


You need to put out a personal add !

Here is an appropriate link for ya http://sfexaminer.ka...rsonal-ads/1040 I'm sure you'll find a sasquatch that's right for you.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

youngdon said:


> You need to put out a personal add !
> 
> Here is an appropriate link for ya http://sfexaminer.ka...rsonal-ads/1040 I'm sure you'll find a sasquatch that's right for you.


WOW!!!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Where are you at??


I live in Fairfield, Va. We are getting a good bit of rain this summer. I have been mowing my yard every 4 days since March. No joke. Our field corn is 7-9 ft tall and still growin.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

DRY DRY DRY here..... and hotter than normal.... and the humidity.... ooooo the humidity....... it is killing the oil finish on my calls...... I had to redo a few of them....... I had to mix in some acetone and japan dryer. I put a fan on them while they dry now too. I think my brain is fried. LOL


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, Im hearing its dry in alot of places. Hope yall get some rain soon. And its dry in some parts of my state but for some reason we are getting a good bit of rain.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BondCoCoyote said:


> WOW!!!!


Thanks for getting that !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> OK!!!.....one more time....DO NOT!!.... encourage him!!!


Really ? You think I need encouragement ? I do this purely for my own amusement.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ! Thank you Stonegod !


----------

